# Roux FMC weekly competition



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2020)

So, the older threads made by Kian Mansour and @Aerma kinda died out and Roux FMC seems fun. So, this will be like a race thread where I'll post 5 scrambles instead of 12( because no one has 12 hours of free time obviously) weekly and you have to use Roux only to find the shortest solution and you will choose your sub goal (in terms of moves, obviously) and you have to get your sub goal 3 times in a row to graduate.

You can use nonmatching blocks, misoriented centers and stuff but not FMC specific stuff such as NISS, premoves, skeleton switching etc.

So, without further ado, here are the scrambles for round 1.
Round 1 ends on 25-10-2020



Spoiler: Round 1 scrambles



1. F' U' B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F R U2 B R2 U2 F' L'
2. F2 R' D F2 D B2 R B D' R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L
3. U R2 D B2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U R' B F2 D U R F' L2 D F
4. R' U D L2 B2 D F2 L B' U2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D
5. U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U B' L2 U' L R2 B D L2 R'



Good luck to the competitors.

ALMOST FORGOT: Provide your solution in spoilers and use STM. Slices are allowed and counted as 1 move since LSE is heavily slice reliant.
QUESTION: when you say getting your sub goal 3 times in a row, is it in terms of single or average?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 18, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> So, the older threads made by Kian Mansour and @Aerma kinda died out and Roux FMC seems fun. So, this will be like a race thread where I'll post 5 scrambles instead of 12( because no one has 12 hours of free time obviously) weekly and you have to use Roux only to find the shortest solution and you will choose your sub goal (in terms of moves, obviously) and you have to get your sub goal 3 times in a row to graduate.
> 
> You can use nonmatching blocks, misoriented centers and stuff but not FMC specific stuff such as NISS, premoves, skeleton switching etc.
> 
> ...




is this STM or OBTM?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> is this STM or OBTM?


STM


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 18, 2020)

the roux method solvers weekly competition has been running for 301 weeks and it has fmc


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

I generally participate on the Facebook RMS FMC competition. I have been submitted Roux FMC solutions there since 2016.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

But it'd be good if we had an active thread only for Roux FMC. There are many guys including myself that don't use FB


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> But it'd be good if we had an active thread only for Roux FMC. There are many guys including myself that don't use FB


you can use discord as well


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> you can use discord as well


Invite link ??? I'm interested


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Invite link ??? I'm interested


Go to rouxl.es there's a link there to rms discord


----------

